# Problème Wifi iPad !



## Membre supprimé 828372 (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon iPad (3ème génération) a un gros soucis de connexion wifi. En effet, il ne veut plus du tout se connecter à mon routeur ! J'ai donc décidé d'oublier le réseau, et de me reconnecter mais : lorsque je vais dans les réglages, Wi-fi,je choisis mon routeur, je rentre le (bon) mot de passe, et là, la roue tourne sans cesse, sans s'arrêter, à côté du nom du routeur, sans que l'icône du signal apparaisse en faut à gauche. Je ne comprends pas, depuis 2 mois que je l'avais connecté, 0 soucis. Mon MBP se connecte sans soucis lui. 
J'ai tenté :
-d'oublier le réseau
-de réinitialiser les réseaux de mon iPad
-de redémarrer le routeur

Tout cela en vain.

Une idée ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Larme (14 Novembre 2012)

As-tu essayé de redémarrer l'iPad ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (14 Novembre 2012)

Oui. Redémarrer l'iPad, réinitialiser les réseaux, je pense avoir tout fait...


----------



## doupold (18 Novembre 2012)

et restaurer avec itunes à la configuration d'origine?


----------

